# XD .45 Tactical Compensator?



## braneserjen

I'm having trouble finding a muzzle compensator for my XD .45 Tactical. I've seen a few ported barrels but i'd like something a bit more substantial. if theres an alternate solution to help tame of the recoil i'm open to that as well.

Essentially, i'd like to narrow my shot pattern down a bit when rapid firing.


----------



## Bisley

I suggest a better grip and more practice...or maybe dropping back to a 9mm, if you have trouble controlling a .45.

I find the recoil from my XD45 Service model and my XD45 Compact to be very mild, and following shots are not a problem. The crowd I shoot with would laugh me off the range if I showed up with a compensated .45 ACP.


----------



## crazy charlie

I don't know of anything. Do you think Springfield could help you out?
I have a XD 45 Tactical, but don't have much trouble with recoil. If I try to shoot 'dogs nuts' fast it can be a handful. About 1 shot /sec and I'm all right. I'm far from an expert, but if I might suggest, practice, practice and more practice.
At what range and how tight groups are you looking for?


----------



## crazy charlie

Bisley said:


> I suggest a better grip and more practice...or maybe dropping back to a 9mm, if you have trouble controlling a .45.
> 
> I find the recoil from my XD45 Service model and my XD45 Compact to be very mild, and following shots are not a problem. The crowd I shoot with would laugh me off the range if I showed up with a compensated .45 ACP.


Good.


----------



## Petersburg45ACP

Springer Precision makes a threaded comp for the XD .45ACP. THe only place i've found it in the right caliber is their website. springerprecision.com and it's in the store under XD accessories.


----------

